# Breakfast Today



## wooleybooger

Buttermilk biscuits, jowl bacon and choice of homemade and canned Peach Jam, Apple Pie Jam, Grape Jam, Fig Preserves or Cantelope Jelly. And butter of course.


----------



## Colbyt

Heart attack in thread 690703.


----------



## wooleybooger

Colbyt said:


> Heart attack in thread 690703.


:biggrin2:


----------



## Two Knots

Since I saw this I’ve been looking up Texas Roadhouse cinnamon butter
recipes...I found this one 

https://www.foodfanatic.com/recipes/cinnamon-butter-recipe/

I broke it down in half

1 bar unsalted butter
1/8 cup powdered sugar
1/8 cup honey
1 tea cinnamon 
Pinch salt ( I always add a pinch of salt to wake up the flavors)

Now I need to look up the recipe for the sweet Texas Roadhouse bun.

Do you have one wooley...


----------



## Two Knots

Ok, I found this one that I like, it’s very much like my sweet bread 
recipe from Dom Luise’s cook book.

https://copykat.com/texas-roadhouse-rolls/


----------



## wooleybooger

Two Knots said:


> Since I saw this I’ve been looking up Texas Roadhouse cinnamon butter
> recipes...I found this one
> 
> https://www.foodfanatic.com/recipes/cinnamon-butter-recipe/
> 
> I broke it down in half
> 
> 1 bar unsalted butter
> 1/8 cup powdered sugar
> 1/8 cup honey
> 1 tea cinnamon
> Pinch salt ( I always add a pinch of salt to wake up the flavors)
> 
> Now I need to look up the recipe for the sweet Texas Roadhouse bun.
> 
> Do you have one wooley...


Well I didn't but now I do. Oh, I've never been there even though there is one about 4 miles from me.

Texas Roadhouse Sweet Rolls and Cinnamon Butter.

https://www.africanbites.com/texas-roadhouse-rolls/

I'm gonna have to make these one day.


----------



## Two Knots

Yeah, me too...The bun recipes are similar...your recipe has a swipe of butter
on top which is a good thing...
In the meantime, whip up some cinnamon butter - it’s so good. :thumbsup:


----------



## BigJim

Colbyt said:


> Heart attack in thread 690703.


At least we would die happy. :biggrin2:

I can't think of a world without food like this. I have eaten like this for the last 76 years, my grandmother 101 years her sister 103 years and all they used was lard and pure stuff straight from the country. yeah buddy, love it. :smile:

Wooley, my sister use to make Fig Preserves and add strawberry jello while making it, I kid you not, that was the best Strawberry Preserves I ever ate. If one didn't know it was fig they would never know it. Our son would rather have that than the real deal. I personally don't like figs but I sure loved her preserves. :smile:


----------



## Colbyt

BigJim said:


> At least we would die happy. :biggrin2:
> 
> I can't think of a world without food like this. I have eaten like this for the last 76 years, my grandmother 101 years her sister 103 years and all they used was lard and pure stuff straight from the country. yeah buddy, love it. :smile:



Lard and bacon juice are better for you than a lot of the crap sold in the grocery.


I can't find beef lard which I use sparingly. I have to render my own and with the excessive trim on meat that is getting harder and harder to do.


----------



## wooleybooger

Colbyt said:


> Lard and bacon juice are better for you than a lot of the crap sold in the grocery.
> 
> 
> I can't find beef lard which I use sparingly. I have to render my own and with the excessive trim on meat that is getting harder and harder to do.


Agree on the lard and I save bacon drippings for cornbread. I buy this lard in the 4 lb. bucket. I use it for everything but frying and sauteing.










I won't be making anymore fig preserves because my fig tree was done in by hurricanes and a tornado.:crying:


----------



## BigJim

wooleybooger said:


> Agree on the lard and I save bacon drippings for cornbread. I buy this lard in the 4 lb. bucket. I use it for everything but frying and sauteing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't be making anymore fig preserves because my fig tree was done in by hurricanes and a tornado.:crying:


That is the pitts Wooley sorry about your figs.

We save our bacon grease also, sure does make greens taste much better.


----------



## wooleybooger

BigJim said:


> That is the pitts Wooley sorry about your figs.
> 
> We save our bacon grease also, sure does make greens taste much better.


Yes on the tasting better greens. Unfortunately we don't eat a lot of greens but need to start doing so.


----------



## Startingover

I’d love your breakfast an that impressive Assortment of jams. You could set up a jam shop!

As far as healthy.....all things in moderation and what fun is life if you can’t splurge on a yummy breakfast now an then.

In Amish country in Ohio the restaurants have a squeeze bottle of a ‘honey, peanut butter, marshmallow fluff’ on tables for the rolls. So delicious. I resist buying any to bring home.


----------



## wooleybooger

Startingover said:


> I’d love your breakfast an that impressive Assortment of jams. You could set up a jam shop!
> 
> As far as healthy.....all things in moderation and what fun is life if you can’t splurge on a yummy breakfast now an then.
> 
> In Amish country in Ohio the restaurants have a squeeze bottle of a ‘honey, peanut butter, marshmallow fluff’ on tables for the rolls. So delicious. I resist buying any to bring home.


Jam shop? Nooooo, that's quite a bit of work IMO.

Amish stores. I have a buddy in Missouri that buys a lot of dry goods, whole wheat, beans, sugar etc. at an Amish store. There are some Amish communities in Texas but only a couple of stores a long way from me. The stores are high end furniture stores. No dry goods or jams, jellies or preserves.

Some of those I made took quite a while. 35 half pints of figs took 6 cooking and canning sessions. The peaches I have to double the recipe to get 6 half pints. The grape was 10 lbs. grapes for 6 I think half pints. Apple jelly is easy, I can buy unsweetened apple juice for $1/half gallon at Dollar Tree. My only problem with it has been getting it to set. Hasn't happened yet either.


----------



## Startingover

Wooley, ok no jam shop. We have Farmers Markets here where people sell their own food items. You could do that! You’d have to charge a lot for all the work you do so maybe that wouldn’t work out.

My folks had concord grapes. They must be juicy cause we always had grape jelly and plenty of grape juice they froze. Wish my yard had decent dirt instead of sand so I could grow a few things. Dad grew the best popcorn too. There’s something about going out on your own property and picking Things to eat.

I get so much inspiration on this site.

If I can get a flat of strawberries next spring I might make jam again for gifts. Friends seemed so appreciative of the homemade jam I used to make. It was nice seeing all the jars on my counter and hearing the lids pop.


----------



## BigJim

Hot dern, popcorn. We raised a lot of that back when I was a kid. We use to hang the popcorn on a string like we did peppers to dry out under a shed we had on a fence line. The peppers and popcorn was hanging on one side of the fence and there was a place our old mules could get under the shed to get out of the sun on a really hot day.

This one day it was really really hot out, one of the mules was under the shed and all of a sudden it fell over dead. I ran out there and took a look and saw right away what happened. I ran in the house and said "Mama, the old mule is dead", she said well lawww, what happened to it.

I said, Mama you know how bad hot it is out there today. It is so blame hot that the popcorn got to poppin and the mule thought it was snowin and he froze to death. lol Sorry, the devil made me do it.


----------



## Startingover

Big Jim, too funny! You had mules? My dad liked mules (maybe it was donkeys he liked) and he had one growing up. A girlfriend here would get annoyed. Her neighbor had (?) a donkey that would wake her up ‘braying.’ 

Im going to look up difference in donkey vs mule. I’ve heard the phrase “stubborn as an old mule.”


----------



## wooleybooger

Startingover said:


> Wooley, ok no jam shop. We have Farmers Markets here where people sell their own food items. You could do that! You’d have to charge a lot for all the work you do so maybe that wouldn’t work out.
> 
> My folks had concord grapes. They must be juicy cause we always had grape jelly and plenty of grape juice they froze. Wish my yard had decent dirt instead of sand so I could grow a few things. Dad grew the best popcorn too. There’s something about going out on your own property and picking Things to eat.
> 
> I get so much inspiration on this site.
> 
> If I can get a flat of strawberries next spring I might make jam again for gifts. Friends seemed so appreciative of the homemade jam I used to make. It was nice seeing all the jars on my counter and hearing the lids pop.


We have some of those "Farmers Markets". I think they charge an arm and both legs for a booth.

I'd love to have a nice garden. This clay soil is not too good for that. Raised beds is the way to go and I haven't have the money to do that lately.

Yes friends appreciate the homemade stuff and yes on the lids popping. Wife and I both get a kick out of it. Actually try to count the pops and know when all are sealed. I usually come up short on the count or some take a lot longer to pop. I've only have 1 failure to seal out of 4 hundred jars and only 1 seal fail on the shelf. So .005% failure rate I think.


----------



## BigJim

Startingover said:


> Big Jim, too funny! You had mules? My dad liked mules (maybe it was donkeys he liked) and he had one growing up. A girlfriend here would get annoyed. Her neighbor had (?) a donkey that would wake her up ‘braying.’
> 
> Im going to look up difference in donkey vs mule. I’ve heard the phrase “stubborn as an old mule.”


We did have a team of mules and at one time a team of horses. You are right some mules can be really stubborn, if they don't want to move they aren't going to. I knew a fellow who had a young mule about half grown. It was really stubborn and head strong. He tied it to a big bull, when that bull walked, the young mule did also or the bull would just drag him. He finally got the message and turned out to be a good mule.

Now breakfast back home when I was a kid out in the country, we always had hot biscuits, country ham or bacon, fresh eggs and fried taters. If we had the ham, Mama would make some redeye gravy. Sometimes she made thickening gravy. It was really rare but Mama would make chocolate gravy. Well it isn't really gravy but it was about as thick, and man talk about gooooood. Good ole hot buttered biscuits and chocolate gravy was a real treat.

Oh I forgot, a mule is half donkey and half horse, they are stronger than a regular horse and way more sure footed in the hills.


----------



## Startingover

Good memories.


----------

